# Golden Retriever Meet up NJ/NY



## Mickeytheg0lden (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi,

I live in NJ near NYC and would love to get together with any fellow golden retriever owners here. I think it's great for our Golden's to get together and run around in a dog park! They can meet new friends and burn some energy. Please let me know if any here is interested so we can put something together.

Thank you!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. There is a New Jersey Goldens Facebook group that also includes members from NY and PA. Members will post when there is a meet up or if they want to start a meet up. 

We’d love to hear about your pup and maybe post a picture  . Hope you enjoy it here.


----------

